
Migrating away from Google Maps and cutting costs by 99% - _Codemonkeyism
https://www.eventsofa.de/campus/migrating-away-from-google-maps-and-cutting-costs-by-99/
======
_Codemonkeyism
TL;DR Migration was easy an we should have migrated earlier.

